# Dogs that don't mind being on their own?



## LeahPaul (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi! I've already posted on here asking for suggestions for good breeds for me and my family (two kids aged 4 and 6) and I've had loads of great comments. The only problem we seem to be facing is the fact that my husband and I both work (me 3-4 days per week, some long hours, some short). 
Potentially the dog will be left alone between 9am and 3pm for perhaps 3 days per week. We could also get in a dog walker for an hour in the middle of the day, but that still means 2-3 hours in the morning and again in the afternoon on their own.
I will drastically reduce my working hours when we first get the dog so it can settle in, for about 2 months, then gradually up my hours and perhaps my husband can also take some time off too. 
Apart from this settling in period, we will be working as needs must, and the dog will be alone for several hours at a time. Before work and after work we are very much prepared for plenty of walks, training, obedience classes, socialising etc etc, and family time, lots of attention etc. 
It seems that all the breeds I look at say "does not like to be left alone"! Surely there are some dog owners who work and the dogs don't mind chilling at home for a while til they get home? Can anyone suggest some dogs like this? we would be looking at getting another dog, perhaps a year later, so they would have each other for company. I grew up with two dogs and my parents both worked and me and my sisters were at school, so they were on their own a lot but didn't seem perturbed.
I really don't want to neglect my dogs, or get a dog only for it to be miserable, so really want to find a dog that won't be too upset when we're not at home.
Thanks!
PS Just re-read the above and please don't think I just want a dog when I feel like it and when I can be bothered. I really am prepared to lavish it with attention and training and walking etc etc, but I can't afford not to work (as much as I'd love to!)


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Have you thought about having an older dog maybe, one that's used to being left for a few hours.

Not all dogs in rescue have massive problems, some are there because their owners have moved house, or one of the kids is allergic  so have a look around. Greyhounds are great couch potatoes for instance, like a 20 minute walk a couple of times a day, the rest of the time they're happy sleeping. Saying that, they can easily take longer exercise is you wanted to.

But there are lots and lots of different breeds and dogs that all need homes, all ages with different requirements so it might be worth having a look around.

It won't do any harm just looking will it, and you never know, you might find your perfect pooch.:thumbup:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Pretty much depends on the individual and how it's brought up. I don't think it's breed dependent.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

I would have to agree with Greyhound, they make amazing pets. :thumbup:

My two are happy to snooze the day away but they are 7 and 12.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

All mine have been fine with being left during working hours so I don't think it's necessarily breed dependent. I'd agree with an older dog though as it's going to be quite a while before a pup can be left that amount of time.


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't think there are any breeds of dog that don't mind being on their own, as they are social pack animals, but I'm sure if you put a few things into place you should be able to have a dog and go to work. Your work hours don't seem too long. if you have a dog walker or a neighbour/friend who can come in and let you dog out during the hours you are work will go a long way to break you dogs day up. I think they get use to your routine quite quickly but I wouldn't recommend leaving a dog in the house all day without some human interaction.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

There are always some, but more individuals, than a breed. I have to go along with my colleagues. A chilled out greyhound, or better, 2. If you let them sleep on your beds, they may not care if you come home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

As others have said, I think it depends on the individual dog. My Westie is perfectly happy to be left alone and frequently gets left for 4-5 hours. I could probably leave her for longer with no problems, but I think that's too long. However, I can't say that all Westies are like this.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Agree with every one else, it all depends on the individual dog imo not the breed. 

also I think dogs are pretty adaptable and being left a few hours isn't a big deal, they will probably be glad of the break from you 

if you take the dog for a good walk/run about before you go to work chances are it will just sleep whilst you are away. 

you can gradually build up the time you leave the dog if you are able to get some time off of work, this way when you really do have to leave the dog will be used to it, and won't of just been thrown in at the deep end ,so to speak.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I've had all my dogs from pups and they all had to get used to being alone whilst I was at work. 

You need to have somewhere you can safely leave it, and certainly not leave it in a crate all day. There needs to be room for it to play. In my experience pups quickly adapt and sleep the whole time you are out. This does have the downside that you'll come from a hard day at work to a wide awake and very excited pup who'll you need to devote time to. 

Because they've been used to a routine from day 1 (but like you are suggesting, I built up the hours gradually) I've had no problems with barking. Maybe the odd things chewed which shouldn't have been!

I certainly don't believe that people who don't have the luxury of not having to work should be penalised by not having a dog. It can work! 

Breeds I've left alone have been an English Setter, Great Dane and Irish Setter (though Bess isn't left as much). Also a cocker spaniel when he was older. All the books say these shouldn't be left.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't think it's really breed dependent, but how you bring the dog up. Our last Setter Beema was quite used to being left for a large part of the day simply because he always had been, ever since he was little and was quite happy about it. He just slept!

Henry gets more office time with us so is slightly less used to being left, but we make a point of leaving him during the day for four-ish hours twice a week or so. Even when you're retired or a stay at home parent/worker, a dog is still going to have to be left if you go on nights out / go shopping / relative visits. If you don't make a big fuss about it, the dog will just get used to it.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with Bessiedog (although I agree with everyone else too) when she (he?) says that it can work with people working. But there is a (sort of) downside, which is when you get home from a long day you have a very excited, wide awake pup to entertain when sometimes all you want to do is lie on the sofa and zone out!

Although, having children, I can't imagine that is something you're not used to! 

I would also agree that it is an individual thing, not necessarily a breed trait. It is something that is trained into them, not something they come with. So while you initially settle pup into your house the worst thing you could do is spend every waking moment with them attached to you, otherwise they will get the shock of their lives when you finally leave! Make it part of the training from day 1, they spend a little time by themselves. It might be when they are napping and you put them in a different room, or maybe for 10mins while you go and have a shower. Then as they get older you can increase the time before bringing in your actual, long term routine.

Dogs (and pups) thrive on routine, once they get into one they can be quite happy. 

Betty is a Miniature Dachshund and is quite happy left while I go to work (I do come home at lunch), my cousin has a King Charles Spaniel and a Cavelier King Charles (both apparently NEEEEED their owner around all of the time) and they are the most laid back, chilled out dogs I have ever met, happy to be left alone, pleased as punch when you get back (for about 10mins, then they go back to bed!).


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

TBh I think it depends more on the training of the dog to be happy being left rather than the actual breed. Some breeds may be more vocal than others though which you should consider especially if you have neighbours who may get annoyed if you dog does bark a bit in the day.

I would also suggest maybe looking at an older dog as there are plenty that have been accustomed to being left during the day. If you still have your heart set on a pup then make sure you do start training the pup to be happy being left (there are probably a lot of useful threads on here regarding how to start this). I think this is such a useful thing to teach dogs as there are so many dogs that end up being rehomed because their owners circumstances change but the dog is unable to cope with being on it's own for longer periods.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

If you can get a dog walker to come in during the middle of it, then a dog being left for 2 - 3 hours, in my opinion, is fine. In a perfect world, we'd be able to take our dogs everywhere with us, but life doesn't work like that and in some ways the dog learning to be apart from you occasionally is a good thing. Also, it's only 3 days a week. 

As people have said, the only issue is a very young pup, but if you could take a few months off work and the build up gradually, then overall I think this dog sounds like he or she would have a very nice life with you! 

An older dog is another option but if you're heart is set on a puppy, and you find an ethical, responsible breeder who among other things isn't just churning out pups, then I see nothing wrong with you going that route too


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Many dogs can get used to being alone - but that doesn't mean they like it. Its been a bit of a hot topic on here before, so I won't say anymore as I want to stick to your question. 

I would personally avoid dogs known to be 'pack' dogs like Hounds. 

But at the end of the day you could find a breed that are described as independent and don't mind being alone, and still end up with a dog who stresses out when being left and you'll have to address this with training. 

Many people make working and dog ownership work - but I think you're doing the right thing investigating different breeds to find the best fit. 

I'm sorry I can only recommend what not to get


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I think its definatelycbreed dependent to an extent. I would avoid working breed lines and espcially known high energy beeds. 

Althogh no two dogs are the same and its about their personality and how they are introduced to being left alone.

I wouldalways prefer a dog I can leave 7 hours if needed than a dog who ive never left an hour and it panics/ gets distressed when your gone.

My girl is a mongrel, 3 years old and soooooo laid back. She will sleep 20 hours a day if we let her  But like a previous poster said be prepared for an awake dog in the evening :arf::thumbup:

Once you know your breeder- I would talk to them about identifying the right puppy for you  

It can be done- Our girl is left up to 8 hours some days. She has plenty of exercise and has no ill effects. Without working I couldnt afford her afterall


----------



## LeahPaul (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies, that's put my mind at rest somewhat! 
We have been considering re-homing an older dog but there are always concerns about what happened to the dog before. I've been doing some reading about it and it seems there are some dogs who are perfectly well adjusted and come from loving homes who, for some reason or another, cannot care for their dog any more. I guess everybody wants those ones though!
It's good to know that puppies/dogs can adapt to the family's routine is something I thought was probably true so it's good to read it on here.
Thanks again!


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

My Whippet is ok on his own! The breed is generally usually happier with canine or human company and although like Helbo says they are ok on there own he probably would be much happier with company all day!

I have built up over a number of months for him to cope with being left for about 5 hours. He seems ok for longer but thats kind of the average before the dog walker comes in. Its not every day either but for example today i took him for a 40minute run ( which for some dogs is not long at all but he is defo a sprinter). I know he will sleep all day now. Infact monday i did the same and was working from home and i watched him sleep from about 9am till 5pm, lying in varying positions but didnt once ask for the toilet or wee but i was there sitting next to him so he had company!

If you end up with a puppy you need a couple of weeks off so you can start by leaving the pup for 5minutes then 10minutes and keep building it up! you will definately need someone to come in every couple of hours after the first couple of weeks if you are out at work otherwise a puppy would get distressed! Eventually if the pup has been brought up slowly to being left than you could get away with just someone coming in at lunchtime for 30mins an hour until you get home at 3. 

We were lucky with Walt as my OH wasnt working for nearly the first year so he had company most of the time but during that period we still built him up to be left for a few hours so that we could go to the shops or do day to day things at the weekend that he might not be able to come along to! Then when it came to working we didnt have a problem. We now have a dog walker who is paid to take him out for 45mins but takes him usualy for nearly and hour and half or he goes to daycare! 

Sorry for the big long post i just wanted to get accross the slowly slowly approach is always best for leaving pup or young dog to avoid any issues! I am speaking from experience as when i didnt do this I created lots of behavoural issues/seperation anxiety with my previous dog! ( who now lives full time with my parents and has someone with her most of the time)


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I have Cavaliers and a lot of people say "they don't do well being away from humans for long periods" but that is not the case at all with my 3! I've had them all from pups and I work from home. As it's easy for dogs to suffer from SA if they are used to being with you all the time, I used to seperate them from me for an hour or two during the day! They would sleep in the kitchen and I would work in the other room. Even though I'm at home 95% of the time I didn't want them to have SA when I had to leave them! My first dog was 6 months old when I got my second one, but when she was an only dog I didn't have any problems when leaving her alone for a few hours. It's even better when you've got multiple dogs because they keep each other company!

As long as you gradually get them into a routine, they will be fine in most cases but high energy dogs might not do as well being left for that long because they easily get bored and need a lot of mental stimulation.

I also recommend a greyhound!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

LeahPaul said:


> It's good to know that puppies/dogs can adapt to the family's routine is something I thought was probably true so it's good to read it on here.
> Thanks again!


I think the majority answer you'll read on here is that dogs, like children, can adapt to just about anything.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I wrote this a few weeks ago

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/249754-i-want-puppy-but-i-work-full-time.html#post1062168178

Having a pup and working can and does work, but it is far from easy. Yesterday it was pouring down with rain, we were running late and Nala was been a bloody nightmare trying to walk her, I could feel myself getting wound up but at the end of the day I chose to have them so I take it on the chin.

Research dog walkers local to you, my dog walker is fab and they also do puppy socialising so they can puppy sit the pup for the day, or for a couple of hours, or they are even haing my pup oer night for me tomorrow.

If you have the right support network in friends, family of a dog walker having a pup and working can be done, it isn't easy, coming from someone who knows!!


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

I've got a 6month old collie/lab and she's been fine with 3-4hour waits from about 4 months, I've left her for more on occasion and not had an issue. from 8 weeks though she was left for an hour/hour and a half so is very used to it, (that's how long it takes to do the shopping)


----------

